# navy point boat ramp



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

how far is it from navy point boat ramp to the pass


----------



## fat guy/little boat (Nov 12, 2008)

According to google earth its 7.25 miles.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

From Navy Point to the Pensacola pass is about 7 miles or about 6 nautical miles(nm). I believe it is the closest ramp to the pass for the general public. Sherman Cove is very close to the pass (about 1.3 miles), but you have to be in the military,retired military or have a military sponsor to use the launch.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply, that will be a cold ride tonight


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (11/20/2008)*From Navy Point to the Pensacola pass is about 7 miles or about 6 nautical miles(nm). I believe it is the closest ramp to the pass for the general public. Sherman Cove is very close to the pass (about 1.3 miles), but you have to be in the military,retired military or have a military sponsor to use the launch.


Or a D.O.D. employee, which does not include contractors working on base or anyone working on a contract for the D.O.D.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually, as of last year, some DOD contractors are allowed to use the launch. 

My ID cardis accepted.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Really? Is it the I.d. card with the right side is green with "Navy Contractor" on it? pic in upper left?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

if you have a CAC card you are allowed to use the ramp. but it has to have that chip. has to have it.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

This is the best thing I have herd all day. I am a navy contractor and I have A cac badge I am going to checktomorrow and see if this is true thanks. I will post results asap.


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how far the run is but Big Lagoon ramp pretty close also.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't measured it but I would think Big Lagoon State Park ramp is the closes public ramp to the pass. And you have a free public ramp next to Hub Stacy's across from Holiday Marina.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (2/24/2009)*if you have a CAC card you are allowed to use the ramp. but it has to have that chip. has to have it.


I inquired last week.

The young lady in the building running things says not quite.

She said the only contractors with CAC cards that are currently allowed to use the ramp are Del-Jen employees.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

J. Beachbum is right. I tried last year to use my CAC (i am a DOD Contractor) and they said that I could not use the ramp.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (4/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NavySnooker (2/24/2009)*if you have a CAC card you are allowed to use the ramp. but it has to have that chip. has to have it.
> ...


That is correct. Contractors are still not allowed. I am not sure how the Del-Jen folks wormed their way in.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

She said they are allowed because Del_jen took over and hired theformer NAS public works employees which were D.O.D. employees.


----------

